# Peptide calculator



## independent (Mar 15, 2012)

I think this will help people with their mixing questions.

Calculate Research Peptide Dosage | How to Reconstitute Peptides


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

We have one as a sticky in Labpe's section as well.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 15, 2012)

Good info to have. Makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Mar 17, 2012)

Great calculater. This is very helpful


----------

